

Dutch court rules that virtual items can be stolen just like physical ones - hythloday
http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/01/31/dutch-supreme-court-declares-runescape-theft-a-real-world-crime/

======
electrichead
I wonder if this is setting some kind of precedent to MAFIAA claims in future

